# Classic icon in System Preferences



## James Johnson (Jan 27, 2012)

I recently upgraded fro Mac OS Panther 10.3.9 to Tiger 10.4.11.
On my old system I had successfully deleted all Classic files and folders, and also later by using this forum successfully deleted the Classic icon on System Preferences.  I do not remember how I did the last item.  
On installing the new OS, none of the Classic apps or files appeared.  However, the icon appears in System Preferences.
How do I delete it?  I know that it doesn't matter if it is there, but I just like it to be tidy.
Regards
James Johnson


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 27, 2012)

The Classic pref pane usually does NOT appear, unless there is a valid, (or "blessed") OS 9 System Folder somewhere on your system - and could even be on a backup hard drive that you might have attached.

Does your Classic pref pane open, and does it show an OS 9 system folder? The other test is to try to start Classic. Even though you say that you have removed everything Classic - sometimes a valid System Folder is left, maybe buried inside an old game folder.
So, if you can still start Classic, you still have an OS 9 system somewhere.
Search for a folder that would ONLY exist in a Classic system folder, such as "Control Strip Modules", or the file named "Mac OS ROM"

If you are CERTAIN that you are Classic-free... and you still see the Classic pane in your System Preferences - (Don't do this unless you really need to not ever see that Classic pane)
You can trash the Classic pref pane from your /System/Library/PreferencePanes folder.
You will likely have to authenticate with your admin password to trash that pane.
I would suggest that you do NOT move any other panes.


----------



## James Johnson (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you for the full explanation.  I double checked, I had no Classic apps etc.  I have successfully deleted the Classic icon from System Preferences.

However, I am certain that I shall never need iMac or iDisk, and would like to delete it from System Prferences and control click menus.
Would I do any harm by getting rid of them?  Con I delete them?
Many thanks for your reply.
Best wishes 
James Johnson


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 30, 2012)

I would suggest that it's not a good idea to simply remove various pieces from your OS X system, if you don't know for sure what ELSE those preferences provide. The Mac prefpane, and the iDisk prefpane are actually separate parts of the same pane, which is actually the MobilMe prefpane.
You CAN hide access to iDisk (as well as change settings for a variety of other processes) with a variety of different system utilities. One of those which can change a lot of settings, is the free OnyX software, which you can download from here: http://www.titanium.free.fr/download.php
Choose the correct version for your 10.4 Mac system...


----------

